# Happy Gotcha Day, Ziggy



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

2 years ago this beautiful girl looked me in the eyes and told me she would spend the rest of her life with me. These beautiful eyes and silky soft fur have been with me and Freyja ever since. I took this picture this morning when she was being her goofy self. I can't believe its been 2 years already and at the same time it seems like its been a lifetime with her.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, amy22, we'd love to see! Can you resize and repost a pic?


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hopefully this is smaller. I am terrible with photo bucket.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, there's some issue now with photobucket. BUT, if you've resized, you can upload directly from your laptop (don't know about phones, but I imagine you can?) Ok, I tried, it worked. Now I'm trying to delete the pic, as this thread isn't about Celia. Not sure if it'll work.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ack, sorry. I clicked "delete message," but nothing happened.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh man, I'll keep trying. Celia is lovely.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, there's your little cutie! What a sweet little face she has! Is she a ginger? I see tabby markings on her forehead. Yet it looks, at least in that pic, like she has blue eyes? That would be an unusual combination. 

Do she and Freya get along well?


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sprite, you have a good eye! She is a buff tabby with flame points, but her tabby markings are most noticeable on her face and tail. Here she is admiring herself in the mirror (I hope its small enough, my phone says its 430 x 600). Her tabby markings are pretty subtle on the rest of her body. She gets along with Freya fairly well: they play together, groom each other and boop noses but don't really cuddle. Ziggy used to be quite vocal, and I think her chattiness helped me learn her body language. I can tell when she wants to play or cuddle or be left alone. And once I learned her body language I was able to understand Freya's body language which has helped me bond with her too. We are quite a family.


----------



## doe.cavalera (Feb 19, 2018)

What a beauty! I'd think there's a little Siamese in there, too. Belated Happy Gotcha Day! 

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------

